# KRASS, ein HÖLLENBIKE.... !!!!!!!



## ChrisKing (7. Februar 2003)

gebt euch ma das Ruthless bike hier.. wiegt komplett 10,433 kg!






die hard anodisierte Bremsscheibe aus Aluminium is an der Felge befestigt!!! Bremse besteht aus nem XTR Sattel mit XT Hebel. 





und hier die Gabel





  

Chris


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Februar 2003)

Wars doch n Trial Rahmen, Ich kann mir aber vorstellen damit die Bremse hinten gut geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (7. Februar 2003)

Über den Rahmen und die Gabel wurde ja bereits kontrovers diskutiert.

Aber die Bremsscheibe, holla, mein lieber Schwan, Mann o Mann, dolles Ding  

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Fabi (7. Februar 2003)

Die Bremse hinten ist schon derbe geil, aber bestimmt auch recht schwer. Von dem Rahmen und der Gabel halte ich nicht soviel.
Und 10,433 kg ist auch recht viel für nur leichte Teile, bestimmt weil der Rahmen sauschwer ist. Ich bin schonmal mit dem Bike von Martin Gordzielik gefahren, das wiegt 9000g. Sowas ist wirklich leicht.

Fabi


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Februar 2003)

Ich meine das dingt wiegt garantiert mehr als 10,4kg!


----------



## Trialmatze (7. Februar 2003)

Das Bike vom Gordzilikist der Hammer!!! Ich habe des schon desöfteren gesehen, aber leider nur betrachten können 

@ Aramis

Verdammter Mist...da hat sich doch tatsächlich bereits jemand Gedankenüber diese Art einer Scheibenbremse gemacht. Nur hat er es auch umsetzen können....ich fasse es net


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Februar 2003)

Ich bin mir ja nicht sicher ob die Bremse da wirklich richtig funktioniert. So exakt die Scheibe an die Felge zu schweißen und auszurichten... ich weiß ja net


----------



## tobsen (7. Februar 2003)

...vorallem wennst ma n kleinen achter in der felge hast, dann schleifft die scheibe... ausserdem is die gefahr relativ hoch, dass die scheibe abreisst, wenn man mal mim HR irgendwo abrutscht (z.b. sidehop)


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Februar 2003)

Das is keine Bremse das is nen Rockring!


----------



## Mjoellnir (7. Februar 2003)

Hmmm bilder down ?!


----------



## echo freak (7. Februar 2003)

kann die bilder irgentwie nicht sehen von biuketrialer!

WILL DOCH AUCH   MACHEN!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (7. Februar 2003)

da haben gonzo_trial und tobsen wohl recht. die bremskolben einer scheibenbremse gehen nach anschlagh und loslassen des hebels vielleicht ca 0,3mm zurück, also wenn man da nen minimalen achter aussen von 0,5mm hat, ists schon vorbei und die bremse schleift. aber nachdem die scheibe so weit aussen greift, hat die bestimmt noch nie dagewesene bremspower. die muss der oberhammer sein.
ansonsten, nach 10,4 siehts wohl nicht aus, ehr nach 20,4 (lol), aber gut, lügen werden die wohl auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## ChrisKing (7. Februar 2003)

die bilder könnt ihr auch bei www.section7.co.uk oder www.biketrials.ca ankucken


----------



## biketrialer (7. Februar 2003)

@biketrialer: am 1.3. wenn wetter gut, dann wird der frühling mit nem frühlingstrial im felsenmeer eröffnet.....!! 
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (7. Februar 2003)

jo aber echt! hab so fett bock auf Trial! scheiss Winter


----------



## biketrialer (7. Februar 2003)

aber voll fett alder, das machen wir hoffentlich is bis dahin der schnee getaut im felsenmeer....,
hier in der schweiz is schnee ohne ende egal es wird trtozdem getrialt irgendwas geht immer!! 
nachm skifahren ne lässige trialrundeis schon geil
denn wo ich hin gehe geht mein trialbike mit
toto


----------



## aramis (7. Februar 2003)

@Matze:
Jepp, den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch sofort als ich das Bild gesehen habe 

@Fabi:
Sag mal, das Bild vom Martin wurde doch auf dem Bashguard Contest 2001 gemacht, oder? Bist du da mitgefahren oder warst du als Zuschauer da? Wenn du dort so nen Kleinen mit nem blauen Helm und langen dunklen Loten auf nem Crescent gesehen hast, das war ich. Ach ja, der Baumstamm auf dem der Martin steht, liegt jetzt auf unserem Trainingsgelände zusammen mit dem größten Teil der Einrichtung von dem Contest.

Aramis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wodka o (7. Februar 2003)

@Chris
Ich habe mal die Links in deinem Posting geändert,jetzt sollten die Pics zu sehen sein.



> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *
> gebt euch ma das Ruthless bike hier.. wiegt komplett 10,433 kg!
> 
> ...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Februar 2003)

Von dem Bike krieg ich Albträume, vool zum kotzen!!!!!!


----------



## Damien (7. Februar 2003)

und wir haben alle noch witze gemacht wie ******** das aus sieht und ich finde das sieht verdammt geil aus. vorallem die scheibenbremse hinten. wenn das mal nicht extrem intilligent ist was die typen da gemacht haben. nie mehr eine verbogene scheibe beim abrutschen und die bremskraft müsst ihr euch mal vorstellen. das teil strozt nur so vor innovation.


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Februar 2003)

@damien: hallo, nicht gelesen was ich oben beschrieben habe?
du musst nicht abrutschen um die scheibe zu verbiegen, ein klitzekleiner 8er im hinterrad langt (ca 0,5 mm), dann schleift das ding wie asch. dat is ne janz normale alex dx 32 gelocht hinten, da ist ratzfatz nen achter drin. und dann? ausserdem, wenns mal schei$e auch die seite klatscht und sie scheibe doch erwischt, kannste die nicht mal eben um die ecke im bikeladen bestellen, das ist ne special edition sozusagen, eine sonderanfertigung. ich will garnicht wissen, was kostet.
das vieh sieht ehr aus wie n raumschiff aus dem jahr 2054, nicht wien bike.


----------



## Damien (7. Februar 2003)

@ ey-le-an

noch nie gefahren aber schon ein vorschnelles urteil abgeben. so schnell passiert auch kein achter, hab schon seit 6-8 monaten keinen mehr gehabt.


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Februar 2003)

@damien:
ok, wenn du keinen hattest, ich habe bekomme mit der zeit auf jeden fall leichte 8er.
ich habe aber auch das system gelobt, weil man mit einer ziemlich weit aussen liegenden scheibenbremse wahrscheinlich eine noch nie dagewesene bremskraft erzielen kann, die alles wegrulet. aber eben nicht so ganz einfach wegen 8er usw.
vorschnell habe ich auch nicht geurteilt: meine meinung ist eben dass das ding nicht nach bike, sondern nach ufo oder raumgleiter vom jahr 1054 aussieht. so.
allso hör auf zu weinen ich find die idee mit der bremse doch auch teilweise cool, aber nicht ganz ausgeklügelt.


----------



## aramis (7. Februar 2003)

Ok, über die Optik des Bikes kann man sich streiten, aber das Bremssystem hinten ist wirklich inovativ. Viele fahren hinten keine Scheibe weil sich das durch die Arbeit der Speichen sehr schwammig anfühlt. Vor allem bei Backwhellhops kann das ganz schön wackelig sein.

Das System vereint die Vorteile von Felgenbremsen (kein Speichenflexen) mit denen einer Scheibenbremse (Naßbremsverhalten, Dosierbarkeit). Das würd ich verdamm gern mal ausprobieren.

Das mit den 8tern ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so das Problem. Erstens bekommt man nicht wegen jedem Mist gleich ne Acht wenn man sauber fährt, zweitens kann man 8er einfach wieder rausmachen und drittens glaube ich nicht , dass sich jede kleine 8 gleich auf diese Scheibe überträgt.

Aramis


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Februar 2003)

@aramis: da könntest du recht haben. viele trauen aber auch der scheibe nicht, weil bei manchen abundzu aus unerklärlichen gründen mal der druckpunkt weg ist. und ... scheibenbremsen sind nicht für die beim trial auftretenden vorwärts-rückwärts lastwechsel ausgelegt, sondern nur auf abbremsen einer vorwärtsbewegung. rückwärts könnten bei manchen modellen die bremsbeläge rausgehen und was weiß ich noch alles passieren.


----------



## Damien (7. Februar 2003)

warum setzt sich niemand auf seinen arsch und erfindet mal eine trial scheibenbremse die so richtig rult?


----------



## billi (8. Februar 2003)

also ich finde das bike abgrundtief hässlich , aber über geschmack usw.
besonders die gabel  
obwohl es gut durchdacht ist und man könnte zusätlich noch eine normale scheibenbremse anbauen 
aber ich finde eine hope m4 oder eine louise bremmst doch schon gut genug ! wenn dann kann man nur die dosierung verbessern und druckpunkte usw. 
aber erreicht man sowas durch einen grösseren scheibendruchmesser ? ich weis es net , bin kein physiker   
aber ich finde vorne ist die dosierung wichtiger als hinten naja 

da fällt mir ein , so wie die des gelöst ham mit der scheibe könnt man das auf beiden seiten anauen und hätte nochmal ein "bischen " mehr bremmskraft :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Februar 2003)

ja klar, wie wärs wenn man links rechts ne große Scheide und ne kleine hin machen würde, ich würde das Bike noch schwerer machen, dann brauchste Düsenantrieb um irgendwo hochzukommen!!!!


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Februar 2003)

jaja.. wer kennt sie nicht die Scheidenbremse, oder eine Scheide Brot. Aber was bei Frauen öfters vorkommt ist der sog. Scheibenkrampf. Und wenns in der Ehe mal krieselt, muss man sich eben scheiben lassen


----------



## billi (9. Februar 2003)




----------

